# Valentines Day Polish Collection by Orly 2010



## Bec688 (Dec 28, 2009)

Valentines Day Polish Collection by Orly 2010







There are 12 new shades:

Star Spangled
Bus Stop Crimson
Crawfordâ€™s Wine
Red Flare
Haute Red
Cherry Romb
Butterflies
Basket Case
Itâ€™s Not Me, Itâ€™s You
Seashell
Girly
Lift The Veil






source


Will post up swatches when they become available..


----------



## Aprill (Dec 28, 2009)

cute!


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 28, 2009)

^--- *turns S.O.'s head towards collection*... That is a very pretty collection and would make an awesome Valentine gift.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2009)

Oooooh I like the It's not me, it's you and Red Flare.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 28, 2009)

bring on the sea shells and butterflies! cute!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 28, 2009)

It's been awhile since I have used any Orly polishes, though there are a couple there I wouldn't mind getting my hands on!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 28, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## Karren (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet! I've never seen them around here? Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sweet! I've never seen them around here? Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough. transdesign.com have them at the moment, I think they're about $3?


----------

